# Fluorescent sight on a shotgun?



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I was curious how many guys out there use some type of fluorescent sight on their shotgun. I shoot a SBE II and it comes with a small fluorescent sight on the tip, but have seen guys use a bigger one that attaches to the rib. I know this is very common for turkey hunters, but what about for waterfowl? I have noticed this year especially with low light conditions, cloudy day early in the morning, I have had trouble shooting.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two schools of thought on this. Some shooters insist that no bead is better. A lot of guys I talk to that do a lot of trap shooting insist that a bead or glow sight changes the focus point and reduces ones shooting proficiency.

Others like myself tend to like the glow sights. For the most part I do not even see it during the act of shooting, but I find that on longer range shots it has helped me focus on making sure the plain of the shot gun is on the proper line.

I went to the rib mount for low light conditions, and as Dan's signature states it sure did help!  For the most part to improve ones shooting ability the act of shooting more is the biggest factor to improve this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ithica's been using them for at least 40 years I've had one on mine that long. I don't like the looks of them they look cheap but mine has held up well. As for shooting, if your form is correct and you have a consistant gun mount which means that the guns must fit you well, I don't think you will even notice it. I don't aim a shotgun I point it. 
It would depend on your particular style of shooting


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

My BPS Camo is almost useless without a glow sight. If you have a camo gun and the rib is camo as well, I have found the bead is almost invisible without it. Definitely helps with the early morning ducks before the geese arrive too.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

That might be my problem. I am shooting a camo SBE II this year, which is the first camo gun I have ever used. The bead does seem invisiable, but maybe it is my form. I've always been a decent shot in the past, but this year has been different. Maybe I'm in a slump or something. I was hunting pheasants over Thaksgiving and missed the easiest shot of my life. We were hunting with a dog who was pointing a pheasant in a small clump of weeds. I was standing there 10 yards away with my gun off safety all ready to shot. The rooster got up and flew straight out from me. I shot three times and never even knocked a feather out. This hasn't ever happened before. Oh well, such is life. I do plan on getting a glow sight in the future. i don't think it can hurt. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your probably not getting the gun mounted correctly thats what always causes my slumps. IF its a new gun maybe it doesn't fit you correctly


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have one of those glow sights that uses magnets to stick to your gun. I have it on my Browning BPS. I haven't used it yet for low light waterfowl conditions, but I have used it for pheasants. To tell you the truth, I don't even think I look at my bead when shooting. I haven't even noticed the glow sight when firing. It is probably one of those little things that just gives you a little more confidence. For that reason I keep on using it. I have never used a camo gun before so maybe there is a difference there. You can get a HI-VIZ sight for about 12 bucks. Thats what I have. Buy one and give it a shot (no pun intended).


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're shooting a Benelli, one of the problems might be the offset or angle of the stock. I can't recall the specific name of this angle, perhaps the comb angle, but it can make a huge difference as far as where your gun targets. The Benelli should come with a couple different inserts that lets you customize this angle.

I have mine set-up much like my trap gun...where I aim quite a bit under the target. Since a majority of my hunting is upland, the birds usually are flushing out and up from me--much like a clay target's path in trapshooting. Most people using my gun would shoot over the top of everything.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Just got back from the Benelli website. They called this angle the "buttstock cast". With the shims provided with your gun, apparently you can customize the "buttstock cast" as well as "buttstock drop".


----------

